# Punny, I presume



## Big Don (Jan 11, 2011)

After finding Dr. Livingstone,Stanley and his wife decided to tour Africa and were captured by some unfriendly natives,tied together with a long piece of leather,and left dangling over a large cliff.
That evening, the natives danced and chanted around the campfire,and as each member passed the leather strap holding the unfortunate couple,he gave it a whack with a stick, causing it to weaken a bit more.As the chanting grew louder and louder,Stanley looked at his wife romantically and said,
"Listen, darling.They're fraying our thong!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Don said:


> After finding Dr. Livingstone,Stanley and his wife decided to tour Africa and were captured by some unfriendly natives,tied together with a long piece of leather,and left dangling over a large cliff.
> That evening, the natives danced and chanted around the campfire,and as each member passed the leather strap holding the unfortunate couple,he gave it a whack with a stick, causing it to weaken a bit more.As the chanting grew louder and louder,Stanley looked at his wife romantically and said,
> "Listen, darling.They're fraying our thong!"


You're lucky I like you enough *not* to give you a neg-rep for that one.... *GROAN!!!* :wink1:


----------



## Big Don (Jan 12, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> You're lucky I like you enough *not* to give you a neg-rep for that one.... *GROAN!!!* :wink1:


Come on man, its all in good pun...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Come on man, its all in good pun...


That does it... you're being REP


----------

